# New old guy



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello all I used to post then that pesky life reared it's ugly head but I'm back (love the I phone can cook and surf) so you'll probley see too much of me


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello


----------



## mixman (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome back.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings and welcome....back.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome back to the party!


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Welcome back.....what was your old on-line name?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome back to the forum!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome back, TH!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Just in time! Welcome for 'Ween 09!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome back, TH.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome back


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome back !!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Welcome back stay awhile and smell the death


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Greetings The-Haunter! Welcome back to the forum. What new things are you working on?


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Got involved in A full blown haunt during wedding season no less I'm a dj well have to anounce the wedding party c ya


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome back


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome back


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome back!


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok so please talk me down off the ledge we open in five days the house is not done and the hayride hasn't even been started anyone got a time machine


----------

